# Nikon D80 Mirror lock up to clean sensor



## rubbertree

I've searched high and low and cannot find any help for this. I want to clean my sensor but the mirror lock up will not highlight. It says "this option is not available with current settings."
I've tried every setting and it still will not highlight! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SpeedTrap

Set the camera to Manual and try again.


----------



## Alex_B

mirror lockup alone is not sufficient, you also need the shutter to be open.


----------



## prodigy2k7

I dunno about Nikon but my Canon XTi has a manual sensor cleaning option in the menu so it lifts the mirror up for me and shutter


----------



## royalWITHcheese2

Make sure your battery is fully charged. It's a feature so the camera won't shut off when you have the mirror up. Also, when you select it you have to press the shutter button which will keep it open and the mirror up until you shut the camera off. If it is fully charged, then you can disregard this...


----------



## Snyder

set camera to bulb then press and hold shutter.


----------



## RyanLilly

Snyder said:


> set camera to bulb then press and hold shutter.



This is a good way to break something if you let off the button. 

There should be a sensor cleaning setting(somewhere in the menu, check your manual) that opens the shutter and lifts the mirror, they will stay up/open until you turn the camera off.


----------



## royalWITHcheese2

RyanLilly said:


> This is a good way to break something if you let off the button.
> 
> There should be a sensor cleaning setting(somewhere in the menu, check your manual) that opens the shutter and lifts the mirror, they will stay up/open until you turn the camera off.



Agreed...stick with the mirror lock up.


----------



## prodigy2k7

Alex_B said:


> mirror lockup alone is not sufficient, you also need the shutter to be open.


----------



## Tinstafl

There is a mirror lock up settng on my D100 and you need to have an AC adapter plugged in to make it work when I cleaned my D100. It was in the book so I assume your book will have it too.


----------



## Alex_B

Is there really no option on Nikon to lock up the mirror AND open the shutter? there must be.


----------



## prodigy2k7

I guess on that body or on Nikon... "Mirror Lock Up" also lifts up the shutter for cleaning...

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D80_noprint.pdf

Page 124


----------



## Alex_B

ah, ok, sorry for my Nikon-ignorance


----------



## prodigy2k7

lol... GO CANON!


----------



## rubbertree

SpeedTrap said:


> Set the camera to Manual and try again.



did that, still nothing...


----------



## rubbertree

royalWITHcheese2 said:


> Make sure your battery is fully charged. It's a feature so the camera won't shut off when you have the mirror up. Also, when you select it you have to press the shutter button which will keep it open and the mirror up until you shut the camera off. If it is fully charged, then you can disregard this...



Ding, ding, ding! That was it! The battery was 1/2 full. I have fully charged it and it works fine now. Thank you so much!

GO NIKON! :greenpbl: :lmao:


----------



## Tyjax

yup. Really ambiguous message "settings..." pshaw.  Thats the message you get when its low battery.


----------



## Joves

rubbertree said:


> did that, still nothing...


 Is your battery fully charged? That is the only time that I have ever had the option not highlight in the menu. The instructions are on page 125 in the manual.


----------



## nymtber

my sony has one of them there cleanin' modes  It also shakes the bejesus out of the sensor on shut off as well...


----------

